# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ما الفرق بين المداراة و المداهنة ؟

## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

جاء في كتاب " الروح " للإمام ابن القيم ـ رحمه الله ـ :
" والفرق بين المداراة والمداهنة أن المداراة : التلطف بالإنسان لتستخرج منه الحق أو ترده عن الباطل .
والمداهنة : التلطف به لتقره على باطله ، وتتركه على هواه .
فالمداراة لأهل الإيمان ، والمداهنة لأهل النفاق .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال القرطبي صاحب المفهم رحمه الله -تبعا للقاضي عياض رحمه الله:
"والفرق بين المدارة والمداهنة 
أن المداراة بذل الدنيا لصلاح الدنيا أو الدين أو هما معا وهي مباحة وربما استحبت. 
والمداهنة ترك الدين لصلاح الدنيا". من فتح الباري (10 / 454)، وينظر المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص مسلم (كتاب البر والصلة/ باب مثل المؤمنين).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
"والمداراة دون المداهنة لأن المدارة شيء والمداهنة شيء آخر؛ 
لأن المداهنة ترك الحق للغير أي من أجل الغير. 
وأما المداراة فهي إيصال الحق إلى الغير بالطريق الأسهل فالأسهل. 
وإن هذا الشرط قد يختل عند بعض الناس فيقصد بدعوتهم إلى الله الانتقاد. 
انتقاد ما هم عليه وحينئذٍ تفسد دعوته وتنزع البركة منها لأن الذي يقصد انتقاد غيره ليس داعي له في الواقع ولكنه معير له وعائب عليه صنيعه وفرق بين شخص يدعو غيره لإصلاحه وبين شخص يصب جام اللوم والعتاب على غيره بحجة أنه يريد إصلاحه". فتاوى نور على الدرب - (13 / 398/شاملة).
رحم الله الأئمة رحمة واسعة.
وجزاك الله خيرا أخي ضيدان.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

وللفائدة ينظر:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=12685
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=7639
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...3&postcount=25

----------


## أبو صهيب المصري

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

نفعنا الله بعلمك مشرفنا الفاضل عبد الله الحمراني وبارك فيك .
وأنت كذلك أخي أبو صهيب المصري .

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

*
أحسن الله إليكم وبارك فيكم ونفعكم ونفع بكم

*

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بورك في الشيخ الكريم / ضيدان

----------


## أبو طه الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أشجعي

جزاكم الله خيرا على الفوائد مشايخنا

----------

